# Cabo Frio



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Cabo Frio (Cold Cape) is a Brazilian municipality in Rio de Janeiro state, founded by the Portuguese on November 13, 1615.

its population is 159,685 and its area is 401 km².





















Praia do Forte de Cabo Frio por Christyam, no Flickr



DSC01928 por Lorram, no Flickr


Cabo Frio - Praia do Forte por Christyam, no Flickr



DSC01927 por Lorram, no Flickr



DSC01917 por Lorram, no Flickr



DSC01918 por Lorram, no Flickr


DSC01920 por Lorram, no Flickr


DSC01921 por Lorram, no Flickr


DSC01924 por Lorram, no Flickr



DSC01925 por Lorram, no Flickr

34 - 


DSC01926 por Lorram, no Flickr[


DSC01889 por Lorram, no Flickr



DSC01890 por Lorram, no Flickr


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

I didn´t know Cabo Frio`s foundation is so old. Nature there seems well preserved .


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Canal Itajurú - Cabo Frio, Rio de Janeiro by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Av. Litorânea - Praia do Forte- Cabo Frio-RJ by Leonardo Cabo Frio RJ, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

DSC02469-1 by Leonardo Cabo Frio RJ, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Maris Stella WOZ


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Cabo Frio, Brasil by Pilar Minué, on Flickr


----------

